# Rollieflex Automat



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi folks

I just bought a Rollieflex Automat model No 3.5 K4A.

Now the thing is, I have never used one like this before. And know of no one who has.

Can someone please help me with info on using it : Manuals, how to load unload films; what one should be careful about and what to / not to do.

I would really appreciate any help.

Regards

Ujjwal


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Try googling rolleiclub.com


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Lovely camera!

I am an avid Rollei collector and user and have been for 30 years...

The Automat was introduced in 1937 as the first Rollei with a built in film frame counter, so that you didn't need the little red window in the camera back.

It was also the first with a Xenar taking lens option, as well as the older Tessar design, which dates back to 1860!

There were in fact a number of models...

Model 1 (1937-39)

Model 2 (1939-45)

Model 3 (1945-49)

Model X (1949-51)

Model 4 (1951-54)

What is the serial number, that will give us the year of manufacture? Also, does it say Tessar or Xenar around the bottom (taking ) lens.

This will tell you more... Wikipedia

And this is the user manual... Manual

Still take great pictures but are a seen as a bit redundant these days....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh yes, always use a lenshood (these are uncoated lenses and prone to flare, and use a Yellow/green filter for balck and white photography)


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of 6x6 on a budget.

If you make your own B/W prints you will find it a revelation after working with 35mm negs. I have had (and got rid of) huge amounts of gear right up to 6x9 sizew over the last 35 years, but the one film camera I've held on to is my 6x6 TLR Yashica.

Use it often, it is a very rewarding format.

Rob


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of 6x6 on a budget.
> 
> If you make your own B/W prints you will find it a revelation after working with 35mm negs. I have had (and got rid of) huge amounts of gear right up to 6x9 sizew over the last 35 years, but the one film camera I've held on to is my 6x6 TLR Yashica.
> 
> ...


I love my TLRs - started with a 635, which I still have, then a number of older Yashicas and Mamiyas, until my first Rolleiflex.... love at first sight.

I shoot cheap Chinese B&W and scan the negs; very good!


----------

